

Mediabattl - yangeorget
http://mediabattl.es
Mediabattl is a fun way to share the media (videos, images, sounds) you like and to organize battles around them.
Battles are fun competitions where people can vote for one of the two opponents of a battle and can comment the battle.
======
yangeorget
I created Mediabattl to compare songs and covers and share these with my
friends. For example, here is an example of a battle I really like:
[http://www.mediabattl.es/battles/19/preview](http://www.mediabattl.es/battles/19/preview).
Note that you don't need to be logged in to enjoy the battle.

